# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Vote for the Photo for January

## John Clare

Please vote for the January Photo of the Month. In order to vote, look through these photos and then click the corresponding option (use the numbers - it makes it easier) in the poll above this message. Poll closes within 48 hours (sooner if enough votes). Thank you and best of luck to everyone!

*1 Colorado River Toad/Sonoran Desert Toad - Bufo alvarius - Kurt Kunze:*



*2* *African Bullfrog - Pyxicephalus adspersus - Willtilian*



*3* *Golden Poison Dart Frog - Phyllobates terribilis - John Clare*



*4* *Eluetherodactylus (Craugastor?) cruentus - Alex Shepack*



*5* *Vietnamese Mossy Frog - Theloderma corticale - David*



*6* *African Bullfrog - Pyxicephalus adspersus - Jace*



*7* *Ornate Horned Frog - Ceratophrys ornata - Deejay Mayweather*



*8* *Big-Eye Tree Frog - Leptopelis vermiculatus - JCLee*



*9* *Horned Frog - Ceratophrys cranwelli? - CountFrogula*

----------


## John Clare

Please vote.

----------


## Deejay Mayweather

MORE & MORE VOTES PLEASE PEOPLE  :Frog Smile:

----------


## John Clare

Congratulations to David.

----------

